# Player/DM in Hammond, LA, looking for a group



## Terwox (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey.  I'll play anything, any system, any percentage of hack and slash and roleplay (I really enjoy both styles, and a mesh of both styles is great as well.)

Hmm, the game I DM'd is barely in my sig, but that's how that went, I can DM homebrew or Greyhawk/Forgotten Realms/most White Wolf stuff.

Just looking for a group of decent freindly people, mainly.  I'm a 23 year old psychology grad student at southeastern louisiana university.  yepyep.  My favorite story is Sepulchrave's.  Older groups preferred, but whatever is fine.  Hmm, I know the rules really well, but I can avoid the rules lawyering.  I can hopefully adapt to most playing styles, I've been in a bunch of different groups and styles.  ok.  Please find me!  Baton Rouge area is fine too, my gf lives there so I'm there quite a bit anyway.  New Orleans is a bit far, and I don't like the area -- the driving scares me.  ok!  I hope to hear from someone, I'm subscribed to this thread, so yeah.

If not, I guess I'll be around on neverwinter... alas!

EDIT:  Been gaming since 1999 if I remember correctly.  I'm also fine with people who have been gaming for twenty years, and people who have been gaming for twenty days -- I've gamed with both of these groups of people and both are a lot of fun.


----------



## Terwox (Aug 27, 2004)

bump.  that's ok, right?  whee...


----------



## Terwox (Sep 1, 2004)

sad bump of sadness looking for people.  found a few through the WHITE WOLF GAMING REGISTRY and not here, FOR SHAME!


----------

